# roth first bloom



## ehanes7612 (Mar 18, 2014)

RO x Z cross, still opening..so far, 8 inches across (20 cm), staminode misaligned and the pouch is kinda rough..hopefully just the first flower











https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 18, 2014)

Looks To Be A Dark One Too!


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 18, 2014)

Wow! Very dark!


----------



## AdamD (Mar 18, 2014)

Man, if I see one more nice roth I'm going to have to do something drastic! Just as my roth fever was starting to subside... Hope for the best for you Ed. The two roth seedlings I got from you are doing nicely, sending out new roots now.


----------



## Justin (Mar 18, 2014)

looks like it will be nice--4 flowers on a single growth seedling? not bad!


----------



## Stone (Mar 18, 2014)

Nice one.


----------



## emydura (Mar 18, 2014)

Another nice dark roth. Looking forward to seeing it in full bloom.


----------



## cattmad (Mar 18, 2014)

nice even dark pouch colour, very nice


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 18, 2014)

I think it will open more.


----------



## Trithor (Mar 19, 2014)

Looking forward to an updated picture


----------



## Fabrice (Mar 19, 2014)

Big dark potential color.
Difform flower is not a problem, except if all flowers have this problem but I don't think that.

You 're impatient! 

The flower is not really open and its size not definitive. It will reach at least 23-24cms, maybe 25.
The definitive flower size is more 1 week after opening at home.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 19, 2014)

give it time.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 19, 2014)

Fabrice said:


> Big dark potential color.
> You 're impatient!


No way!  I'm surprised he still has Paphs. I'm counting on his Phrag obsession to last about 1/2 a year more so he can acquire a nice collection for me! oke: Nice job on the Roth.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 19, 2014)

oh for crying out loud
this is a quote from the thread opener above the picture.."RO x Z cross, still opening..so far, 8 inches across (20 cm), staminode misaligned and the pouch is kinda rough..hopefully just the first flower" ...
Exactly what part of this implies I am being impatient and not understanding that it's still opening and growing?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 19, 2014)

BTW, Orchidaceae Inc sells these..BS


----------



## Fabrice (Mar 19, 2014)

ehanes7612 said:


> oh for crying out loud
> this is a quote from the thread opener above the picture.."RO x Z cross, still opening..so far, 8 inches across (20 cm), staminode misaligned and the pouch is kinda rough..hopefully just the first flower" ...
> Exactly what part of this implies I am being impatient and not understanding that it's still opening and growing?



Well, well well… you're not impatient...


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 19, 2014)

Not with flowers opening...However ...this thread..


----------



## Fabrice (Mar 19, 2014)

Yes, you're right.

But I don't think it was necessary to react like that. You can be sure next time, I'll shut my mouth. Like that, you will be happy and me too.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 19, 2014)

Good advice ... Making presumptions is annoying.. Something I myself, have learned the hard way


----------



## emydura (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm still trying to understand why you posted a 4 bud roth with the first flower half open.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 19, 2014)

Don't many people post pictures of buds as they open ? Isn't part of the reason this forum exists is to provide some documentary of succession to the formation of the flowers ? This wouldn't be the first time I have done this myself


----------



## AdamD (Mar 19, 2014)

I like it. Keep em coming!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2014)

"Mr. Patience"oke: :rollhappy:


----------



## Justin (Mar 20, 2014)

i love bud/opening flower pics. agree keep 'em coming!


----------



## slipperscout (Mar 20, 2014)

Great color!!! Again, what is the breeding? Is this from the OZ?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 20, 2014)

slipperscout said:


> Great color!!! Again, what is the breeding? Is this from the OZ?



ozone did the breeding ..the parents (RO-10 x Z2135) are progeny of Rex x MM


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 20, 2014)

i think I got the color just right...
the bottom one has stopped opening comes in at 21 cm














https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Justin (Mar 20, 2014)

very dark indeed. I had read this one was from Taiwan, using a clone from OZ's Rex x MM, a cross which as i understand went by the code Z-2135.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 20, 2014)

Justin said:


> very dark indeed. I had read this one was from Taiwan, using a clone from OZ's Rex x MM, a cross which as i understand went by the code Z-2135.



All my info is hearsay ( except the cross is info on the tag). So I could be wrong


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 20, 2014)

That's a keeper!!!


----------



## AdamD (Mar 20, 2014)

Oh hell yes! If you don't like it... oke:


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 21, 2014)

I have two others putting up buds..looks like 2 or three flowers each on those though


----------



## NYEric (Mar 21, 2014)

I feel a roth sale coming on..


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 21, 2014)

NYEric said:


> I feel a roth sale coming on..




yeah, that's not gonna happen..but many of my phrag seedlings are getting big enough to sell (this summer)...I need a trip to australia come september


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 21, 2014)

we love visitors (who bring roths......)


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## polyantha (Mar 25, 2014)

4 flowers on a young plant is a very good sign. Expect 5 and probably up to 6 flowers on a multi growth plant with let's say 6-8 BS growths.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 25, 2014)

If I don't sell it before then


----------



## Trithor (Mar 26, 2014)

Very desirable colouring and form. Looks like it will have a good presentation as well.


----------



## AdamD (Mar 26, 2014)

Good improvement on the second flower. It looks like the dorsal is bigger? Maybe just the angle. But I think it has amazing color and form as well. What don't you like about it?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 26, 2014)

AdamD said:


> Good improvement on the second flower. It looks like the dorsal is bigger? Maybe just the angle. But I think it has amazing color and form as well. What don't you like about it?



i never said i didnt like it


----------



## jtrmd (Mar 26, 2014)

ehanes7612 said:


> If I don't sell it before then



I am sure it will be sold before it gets to that many growths.lol!


----------



## Justin (Mar 26, 2014)

That's a good one! Very promising.


----------



## Fabrice (Mar 26, 2014)

How much do you think to sell this kind of plant?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 26, 2014)

Fabrice said:


> How much do you think to sell this kind of plant?



no idea...i do have a figure in my head..emotional attachment price..that changes with the weather


----------



## NYEric (Mar 27, 2014)

We know.


----------



## MaryPientka (Mar 28, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 30, 2014)

i guess I was wrong the bottom flower had some more growing to do...25 cm across..dorsal is 6cm x 5.3 cm and the flower from dorsal tip to synsepal tip is 12 cm (the second flower is 4 percent smaller)..i will post another pic with the third flower open by tuesday


----------



## kellyincville (Mar 30, 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 1, 2014)

a quick picture...the fourth bud is starting to expand..it may be a couple weeks before it opens all the way..just in time for judging..just hope it clears the third flower


----------



## Justin (Apr 1, 2014)

Dark! Good luck...


----------



## AdamD (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow that is a show stopper. Good one Ed. I love how the petals fade towards the staminode. Great form and color.


----------



## Leo_5313 (Apr 1, 2014)

Super nice!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 16, 2014)

*final product*

here it is..25 cm NS..four flowers the last one is almost completely opened. Judging is saturday
I have two other plants..one with two buds and one with four 
..I think I am pretty happy with my roth collection now..feel pretty fortunate to have this plant..satisfies my need to have at least one really good roth


----------



## AdamD (Apr 16, 2014)

Awesome floral arrangement, imposing stature! I'd be tickled to death with that one. Great color and form as well. Looks a lot like Mr. Lin's 'Pylo'. Hope you have similar luck at judging!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 16, 2014)

it's stature is quite intimidating..i can see how roths might scare all the other plants in the wild


----------



## Heather (Apr 16, 2014)

Gorgeous display!


----------



## Trithor (Apr 17, 2014)

Good one!
Good luck for judging.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 17, 2014)

that is wow.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 17, 2014)

Simply gorgeous. Color, stance, presentation -- all!


----------



## papheteer (Apr 18, 2014)

A winner!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 18, 2014)

Sweet! Good luck at judging Ed. Fingers crossed that the roth I got from you is the twin sister!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 18, 2014)

just another perspective








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13929100453/sizes/l


----------



## AdamD (Apr 18, 2014)

No matter which way you shoot it, it's a beauty! Thanks for the awesome photojournalism on this one. It is much appreciated.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 18, 2014)

i think roths are the only paphs i want to grow now (aside from micrathums)


----------



## AdamD (Apr 18, 2014)

I feel the same, but with kolos instead of mics. What is it about roths? I've considered selling the rest of my plants to buy more roths. And I have another kolo on order... It would be easier to maintain an environment to tailor to one or two species rather than a multitude of species from all over the world.


----------



## Justin (Apr 18, 2014)

that's a high quality roth Ed! good luck on judging!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 18, 2014)

gee, that's good!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 19, 2014)

Wow, and good luck !!!! Jean


----------



## Trithor (Apr 19, 2014)

That is beautiful.


----------



## monocotman (Apr 19, 2014)

Some clones just have it!
One glance and you know that this one is different.
Great growing,
David


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 19, 2014)

No award. Not mature enough


----------



## Justin (Apr 19, 2014)

bummer, but still a very special plant. keep growing it on and i bet it gets an AM in the next few years.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 19, 2014)

Disappointing, but without doubt a great clone.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 19, 2014)

Oh well .. At least I saved 35 dollars


----------



## AdamD (Apr 19, 2014)

That's a bunch of bs. It's still a keeper.


----------



## Leo_5313 (Apr 19, 2014)

Wow. Super nice. Love the red!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 21, 2014)

I can understand why they thought it was below par or they just wanted to see it's potential played out before judging...I may have misheard but it seemed that when they were researching the standards for roths from the recent awards going back a few years..they found the records to be inconsistent..I saw some of the pictures myself..and either the photographs were of poor quality (which is true in some cases) or the flowers were not up to standards. Dimensions were all over the place. There is so much hype around roth standards that dont seem to bear out in the recent records, that perhaps it was best to err on the side of caution. I do feel if this plant gets an award down the line, there will be absolutely no doubt about it's worthiness. The judges really liked the color ..but felt the form needed improvement as well as the arrangement. I think if this plant bloomed in the summertime (more light), it may have done better...but the plant may have been tricked into blooming with the minimum light it needs to do so..we did have a weird winter with lots of sunny days ..but even in seattle a winter sunny day is not so sunny (because of how low the sun is in the sky)


----------



## NYEric (Apr 21, 2014)

AOS judging is such a dicey thing. Better luck next time. Nice multi.


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 5, 2014)

not as good as the first one but still...there is something about the last flower on all three of these. Just doesn't want to separate as much.

This one had three buds but the first one blasted






This one, the dorsal is smaller than the synsepal and the pouch seems kinda 
small..the petals curl a bit too


----------



## Justin (May 5, 2014)

decent roths. very cool to see this generation blooming out. 

so far no spikes for me this year so maybe next spring will be a bumper crop.


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 17, 2014)

last picture






https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14179840866/


----------



## Ozpaph (May 17, 2014)

they are lovely.


----------



## Justin (May 17, 2014)

great growing! these are nice and they all have good potential. love the petal stance on all 3.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 17, 2014)

Very nice! What's the phrag on the lower left corner?


----------



## AdamD (May 17, 2014)

Gotta love that group. Nice potential on all 3. Good growing!


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 18, 2014)

Nichole Tower


----------



## SlipperKing (May 20, 2014)

You might of mentioned it but to lazy here to look. are all three from the same cross?


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 21, 2014)

Yes . I mentioned it at the beginning of the thread


----------

